# Building Mountains & Bridges



## folkestonekeith (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi there,

I've been lurking here for some time but started to post at last.........

My railway is three years old but last year I started building some mountains and some bridges to connect them. Recycled driveway concrete has been the main ingredient with the core of the mountain being a combination of hardcore, lawn grass and earth displaced from other parts of the part. Bridges are a combination of Pola and LGB.

Details can be seen on  www.gscalemad.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=5925

Stock run varies from German, Austrian and Swiss Narrow Gauge to US outline - mainly Union Pacific (plus the odd Santa Fe WarBonnet) or New England roads plus some DGS Geese!! A rather mixed fleet - but don't normally mix it on running days

Keith


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Building Mountains & Bridges*

Keith, your layout looks great! I like your roadbed. Kind of a combination of the cement roadbed but with bricks taking up the majority. I think I may give that go next layout.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Building Mountains & Bridges*

Nice work. That's a beautiful bridge.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By folkestonekeith on 01/22/2008 2:46 PM
Hi there . . . My railway is three years old but last year I started building some mountains and some bridges to connect them. Recycled driveway concrete has been the main ingredient with the core of the mountain being a combination of hardcore, lawn grass and earth displaced from other parts of the part. Bridges are a combination of Pola and LGB.


Keith 
Very well done. That's one impressive bridge you put together there.

--Ron in Alaska


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the stonework, particularly knowing you manged to create a beautiful finished product with recycled materials.


----------

